# kyle stanley



## UncleBuck (Feb 5, 2012)

anyone who follows golf should know about this guy.

up and coming youngster on tour has been in contention a lot lately. 

he only needed double bogey on a par 5 to win last week, and he made a triple bogey 8 and lost in a playoff.

comes back the very next week and stages a huge comeback to win the phoenix open.

that takes HEART.

congrats to this bad ass mofo.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 5, 2012)

A fellow was getting ready to tee off by himself on the first hole when a tall, stately, grey haired gentleman approached and asked if he could join him.

The first man said that he usually played alone, but agreed to the twosome.

They were even after the first two holes.

The tall, stately gentleman said, We're about evenly matched, how about playing for five bucks a hole?'

The first fellow said he was a pretty good player, and that he wasn't much for betting, but agreed to the terms, thinking we're pretty even so far, so why not?

The stately gentleman played 'straight & true' golf the rest of the round and won the remaining sixteen holes with ease.

As they were walking off the 18th green, and while counting his $80, the tall, stately golfer confessed that he was the teaching pro at a neighboring course and liked to pick on suckers.

The first fellow revealed that he was the parish priest.

The pro got all flustered and apologetic, offering to return the money.

The priest said, 'You won fair and square and I was foolish to bet with you. You keep your winnings.'

The pro said, 'Is there anything I can do to make it up to you?'

The priest said, 'Well, you could come to mass on Sunday and make donation. And, if you want to bring your mother and father along, I'll marry them.'


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 5, 2012)

yea looked like stanley has some game. saw that shit today,exciting finish. 380 yard drive through the deserst sand!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 6, 2012)

a mongo frog said:


> yea looked like stanley has some game. saw that shit today,exciting finish. 380 yard drive through the deserst sand!


that sand can give some good kicks. i grew up playing around the area. played TPC at scottsdale 3 times, best score of 79 with chip in birdies on 2, 5, and 9. 

the last time i played that course, i was in a small, scrubby bush after 2 shots on 15, had 125 or so left in. i played it like that bush was air and hit a great shot up to 25 feet past the hole. would have loved to see some drama like that, but what we got this week was pretty good. i enjoyed this phoenix open more than the superbowl.


----------



## highinatree (Feb 13, 2012)

Kyle Stanley has got Game! Anyone who can redeem himself on the PGA tour in just one week is a badass! What a show he put on. Go Kyle Stanley! Those guys are good!


----------

